
Onepw upgrade – a lightweight command line tool for managing passwords - mkideal
https://github.com/mkideal/onepw
======
pwg
From the github page:

1) Generate Key by master password

    
    
        +--------+         +-----+
        | Master | MD5Sum  |     |
        | Pass   |========>| Key |
        | Word   |         |     |
        +--------+         +-----+
    
    

This is an epic fail. Someone needs to read up on key stretching:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_stretching](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_stretching)

------
mkideal
CHANGELOG:

* Add command `upgrade` (aliases `up`) * Add validating master password(you __SHOULD __upgrade password.data by `onepw up`) * Add secret prompt for typing password * Add `info` command

